# fleck 2900



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rebuilt one of these last week, took a few pics.

The animal in question









With the controls off and lower piston out










Top piston, seals and spacers out, ready to go back in. I'll explain my use of the rag in a bit










The upper and lower pistons, upper and lower seal and spacer stacks









These are the "stuffer" tools used to "stuff" the seals and spacers into the head.









The seals go on the inside like this










You the shove the tool into the head until it bottoms out, push the middle of the tool in while pulling the tool out, setting the seal.

The spacers go in on the other end of the tool:









Push it in until it bottoms out then pull back on the middle of the tool leaving the spacer in place.

Here is the top one in the head. I put the pen marks on the tool to help me know if I'm in bottomed out.










The rag- The first time I ever did one of these, I was told no special tools were needed. Some people make their own tools to install the seals and spacers. I'm not good enough to do that. The upper piston is a booger. If you don't have the seals set where they belong, they can fall down through the head into the mineral, never to be heard from again. I stuff the rag into the lower piston hole so if I don't have a seal set right it will fall into the rag and I can dig it out. When I do the lower seals and spacers, I take a piece of solder and immediately stick it through the hole when I pull the tool out in case one tries to pop out when I'm not looking.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

so do you often put tools you are using in someones water treatment system on the floor? I Bet you usually set them somewhere much cleaner and only put them there to take the picture AFTER you serviced this unit and are currently letting them soak in some sanitizer. And what you meant by rag was sterile cloth .. 

Lol just bustin... thanks for the step by step.
Lifer...


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

:laughing:Is the clevis hanger on the left just for looks? Just bustin...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lifer said:


> so do you often put tools you are using in someones water treatment system on the floor? I Bet you usually set them somewhere much cleaner and only put them there to take the picture AFTER you serviced this unit and are currently letting them soak in some sanitizer. And what you meant by rag was sterile cloth ..
> 
> Lol just bustin... thanks for the step by step.
> Lifer...


So are you sayin I shouldn't keep those in the bucket with my plungers and closet augers?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> :laughing:Is the clevis hanger on the left just for looks? Just bustin...


Apparently.

I saw it when I was putting the softener back together and thought I'd fix it when I was done. That's as close as I got to it, cuz I totally forgot about it..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a possbly dumb question for you. 

Can you not use the piston as an "installation tool"? Sometimes when rebuilding other Fleck heads I'll stack the seals and spacers on the piston and install them all together. I've never rebuilt a 2900 so I don't know if this would work but it would keep anything from falling down.










Paul


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not a dumb question at all. I hadn't thought of it, but I bet it could be done. Have to keep them tightly bunched together and hope the end they don't come off the end.

If you have done that on other fleck's it would probably work on this one as they're all basically the same idea.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rebuilding fleck valve heads is why I greatly prefer Clack valve heads :thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is that because they dont need rebuiling or are much easier to rebuild...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you didn't forget your gardening hoe when you left. :laughing: (4th picture)


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have put the spacers and seals on the piston and then installed it all at once. Never really had a problem with that. I have done this on most of the fleck heads, just not the 2900.


----------

